# Spartanburg to Philly - Drive Route



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey All,

So I am picking up my M3 in Spartanburg on June 14.

Anyone have a suggested route from Spartanburg to Philly? Ideally I do not want to be on 95 the entire trip. Google says the trip is 9 hours and i can spend a bit more time on the road, just don't want to go crazy.

Tail of the dragon would make it a 13.5 hour trip (not including going back and forth on it) - so that is probably out.

Thoughts?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Go to either Brevard, NC or Asheville and get on the Blue Ridge Parkway and take it to it's end in Virginia and then take the Skyline Drive through the Shenandoah National Park.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

I've gone two different routes (neither avoid the horrors of 95 & beltways around or through DC & Baltimore) ... 77 @ Charlotte to 81 to 66 (and reverse for the southbound trip) rejoining 95 is one I use most. Guess I got used to it when our youngest was a student at Virginia Tech and we traveled from S NJ to Blacksburg regularly. 

81 can be a joy were it not for truck traffic -- tandems running side by side can be annoying.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

GeorgeT said:


> Go to either Brevard, NC or Asheville and get on the Blue Ridge Parkway and take it to it's end in Virginia and then take the Skyline Drive through the Shenandoah National Park.


...which is a two-day trip, minimum. The speed limit on the BRP is 35mph for most of its 400+-mile length. You're in the ballpark, though: The western route is much more pleasant than I-95.

Furb, turn north at Charlotte onto I-77. In Virginia, pick up I-81 northbound and follow it all the way up the Shenandoah Valley till you reach I-66, which will take you east to DC and I-95. If you want to skip DC traffic altogether in exchange for some more miles, stay on I-81 all the way to Carlisle (southwest of Harrisburg), then take the PA Turnpike home.

You can hop off I-81 at several places for a little sightseeing. I'd recommend the northern half of Shenandoah's Skyline Drive--it's less of a detour from the Interstate than the southernmost entrance and has more interesting & accessible attractions.

One thing: BE CAREFUL in Virginia. 80mph is automatic reckless driving and your car may (at the officer's discretion) be impounded. You're not driving a subtle car so exercise restraint--a LOT of restraint.


----------



## BK1965 (May 20, 2013)

zeichen311 said:


> ...which is a two-day trip, minimum. The speed limit on the brp is 35mph for most of its 400+-mile length. You're in the ballpark, though: The western route is much more pleasant than i-95.
> 
> Furb, turn north at charlotte onto i-77. In virginia, pick up i-81 northbound and follow it all the way up the shenandoah valley till you reach i-66, which will take you east to dc and i-95. If you want to skip dc traffic altogether in exchange for some more miles, stay on i-81 all the way to carlisle (southwest of harrisburg), then take the pa turnpike home.
> 
> ...


+++1 I81 is a total joy compared to I95 - even with the trucks.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

bk1965 said:


> +++1 i81 is a total joy compared to i95 - even with the trucks.


+1


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now, important question...how do i get a ROUTE to the car? I've seen threads about using the USB...if so, does anyone have instructions? Apparantly BMW connected drive only sends single point.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Are there pics and vid from your experience?


----------

